# ahli, ruler of cichlids



## junta (Feb 16, 2008)

I have yet to name my new king...




























gotta love the electric blue...

cheers!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know nothing of cichlids but what a handsome fish 

Where did you get him from?


----------



## junta (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Ciddian

Aquatropics.ca, my local store. Good store, good customer service. I do not know about prices - I have no point of reference... Check it out.

Cheers


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like they have a great selection of cichlids!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Dude...

You have ONE tropheus???

Whoever told u that was ok is a moron- and the guy from Aquatropics is a ... well you get it...

Do you know how cruel it is to not keep those in a large group in a species tank?? Not to mention diet complications as they need to be fed a near pure vegetarian high fiber diet or they experience digestive complications with guarantee.

Nice Hap


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

junta said:


> Hey Ciddian
> 
> Aquatropics.ca, my local store. Good store, good customer service. I do not know about prices - I have no point of reference... Check it out.
> 
> Cheers


his prices are rediculous. Just get your malawis off Bradely Shelldweller and Darius on pricenetwork.ca

Also you're better off without that big piece of wood. The tanins and resulting drop in pH are not helpful for these fish.

You should also rearrange your tank for better more varied cover and add more fish in proper quantities.

http://image02.webshots.com/2/7/57/65/50875765KsVoTS_ph.jpg
like this

Also I can't see how big it is but I think that Hap Ahli will outgrow your ><50? Gal aquarium and need a 75 soon.


----------

